# Zapco SEQ



## Nakamichifan (Apr 1, 2018)

The Classic Zapco SEQ I owned in the late 90's Showcased in Snoop's new Rap video. 




. 
Wondering why the used prices on EBay shot up to ridiculous prices!


----------



## llebcire (Nov 17, 2016)

I got four 15’s with a Zap on my lap…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nakamichifan (Apr 1, 2018)

llebcire said:


> I got four 15’s with a Zap on my lap…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Riding thru the ghetto, all you hear is the slap...... 
I only had 2 15's with a Zap in my center console, not on my lap!


----------

